# Ocracoke in the winter?



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

So I have fished Ocracoke before, but usually in the spring or fall. Most of my surf fishing is done on cape lookout now. Also usually in the fall or spring. I was wondering what kind of fishing I could expect in late December/early January if I took a trip to Ocracoke. What's biting and are they in any numbers? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Pretty much the same as Cape Lookout at that time of year.
Might be a few scattered bull drum around. I’ve caught them as late as early January there. I expect the water temps to be above normal this winter. Specks and pups around too. I’d rather be striper fishing at Oregon Inlet or North of there in those months. Lots of pesky around dogfish, too.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not a hardcore drum guy. I will have the big rod out sometimes but it's not my main thing. I'd be ok with some good sea Mullet fishing, or other table fare. I've heard there can be big ones around in the winter. Thoughts on that?


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

I think the sea mullet bite will be just as good as in the Cape Lookout area. A beach driving permit for Atlantic or Emerald Isle beaches might serve you well for those, too. Nothing like a big drum, though.


----------

